# SoapMaker3



## amanda131 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just checked this out and it looks REALLY cool.  It keeps track of your costs, supplies and everything?  Is it really worth it?? Eventully down the road I would like to sell my soaps and I think this progam would be really helpful. Does anyone use it and have anything to say about it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes it is worth more than the cost .It keeps track of most everything .Costs per bar to make the soap , invoices , oils, additives , you can make notes etc etc. When you print your recipe it gives you all your info ,  plus the INCI names . I said it before today , it is the best "tool" I have bought to date for soap making . The support is fantastic . Plus it is very user friendly 

Kitn


----------



## jenn624 (Aug 17, 2009)

It is one of the best investments I have made yet. I love this program. I really do recommend it.


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 18, 2009)

..


----------



## craftykelly (Aug 18, 2009)

Fantastic


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Aug 18, 2009)

I downloaded the trial, I really want this!!!  But dang, its so hard to choose between $90 for program or $90 for supplies!!


----------



## amanda131 (Aug 18, 2009)

hmmm, you can try it?  I may need to look into this......


----------



## hem06 (Aug 18, 2009)

MyNaturesArt said:
			
		

> I downloaded the trial, I really want this!!!  But dang, its so hard to choose between $90 for program or $90 for supplies!!



I am SO in the same boat.  I have a budget for soap supplies per month, and that would pretty much wipe it out!  

I _GUESS_ I _COULD_ go without new stuff for a month....I _guess_.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 18, 2009)

MyNaturesArt said:
			
		

> I downloaded the trial, I really want this!!!  But dang, its so hard to choose between $90 for program or $90 for supplies!!



I couldn't find a trial version - did u do this recently?


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Aug 18, 2009)

here is the link to a 2.8 version..hard to find!
'is a 30 day trail, pretty cool!

http://www.soapmaker.ca/SMInstaller2.8.exe


----------



## Godiva (Aug 18, 2009)

MyNaturesArt said:
			
		

> here is the link to a 2.8 version..hard to find!
> 'is a 30 day trail, pretty cool!
> 
> http://www.soapmaker.ca/SMInstaller2.8.exe



Thanks!  You are my new best friend!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Installing as I write, cant wait to check it out.....thanks all


----------



## amanda131 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going on Vaca for two weeks on Friday so I don't want to wast half of my free 30 days, but when I get back I'm ALL OVER the free trial! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## amanda131 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, I downloaded the free 30 day trial and I LOVE this!!!! I put in the cost of all of my stuff and it informed that the baby powder batch I made last night, cost me $6.18 to make! How great it that!!???!!??  It figures your costs down to a DASH!!!!! I swear!!! This is a MUST have!!!


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 11, 2009)

craftykelly said:
			
		

> Fantastic



Hey your website and soaps are most beautiful !


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

The time this program will save you is worth the cost alone .Once you get it set up ,  depending how many supplies you have to enter etc , it might take a while but after that it's fast , fun and fantastic.

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd sell my children and at least one grandparent for this program....
Just sayin'...


----------



## heyjude (Sep 11, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> I'd sell my children and at least one grandparent for this program....
> Just sayin'...




   

That is quite a recommendation! Guess I should download the trial. 

Jude


----------



## IanT (Sep 21, 2009)

hey does anyone know how to work the specific gravity for the conversion calculator? Im confused!


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't think they did the trial version anymore?


----------



## jarvan (Sep 21, 2009)

Kim, how does it feel to have so many BEST friends?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I didn't think they did the trial version anymore?



Don't know, but I downloaded it and it was working 3 days ago.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, I downloaded it today.


----------



## jarvan (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok. I was sucked in by the trial (though waiting for someone sweet and gorgeous to buy me this as a gift). It looks fabulous. I wonder about something, though.

I played around and looked at the amount of water recommended for my recipe which was something like 15.8 oz and the lye somewhere around 6.3

The lye amount matched soapcalc's recommended amount. But the Soapcalc water recommendation was 17! Then when I plugged in the additives and checked the adjust box next to a couple of them, it really dropped the amount of water down. When I checked all of them, the recommended water on SM3 was something like 13.8 oz. 

Between Soapcalc and SM3, it's no wonder my bars are so soft! Is this what many seasoned SM3 users experience? 

I REALLY want this program...(kicking legs in air and having tantrum :cry:  :cry: )


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 21, 2009)

Is the fee a one-time deal or is this program a 'subscription' that would have to be paid yearly, etc.?  Are upgrades an additional cost or are they included with the support?

I'm trying to justify this cost...


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 21, 2009)

..


----------



## Milla (Sep 21, 2009)

You've all sucked me in.  Downloading trial copy as I type this.  Just told hubby I wouldn't soap this week.  He will never know!!  Ha ha!


----------



## amanda131 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie. The set up sucks. Putting in all your oils and stuff and how much they cost. I'm still getting the hang of it, but I know it's worth it. I saw the upgrades were cheap, like $40 when it comes time. I"m not worried about it.....


----------



## IanT (Sep 21, 2009)

ahh the set up isnt too bad... Especially if you think of it like this program is pretty much Quickbooks for Soapmakers....

It takes a minute to set up your biz in Quickbooks too....but once its set...its good to go 

Im still setting mine up as I still need to order stuff and not sure of my prices and everything yet... 

Im one of those stingy I dont like spending alot of money on things unless absolutely needed type of people.... I bought this program and I seriously could not be happier 

Well I will be happier once its all set up ... but sweeeeet 



As far as the difference in numbers.... Im not sure why that happens...anyone got any more info on that?


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 22, 2009)

So, if I do the free trial and decide to get the program, do I then have to 'redo' the setup or does that upgrade with it?

*sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## amanda131 (Sep 22, 2009)

I wasn't clear on that. There's a way to transfer your info from 2.8 to 3.0 but I didn't know if that ment the trial so I just started over. The full version is different and much more detailed so I figure it's good to learn everything right from the begining. It is a pain but TOTALLY worth it....


----------



## manowar547 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Soapmaker*

Can someone still have this file :

http://www.soapmaker.ca/SMInstaller2.8.exe 

Soapmaker 2.8 (with trial)   ??

Thank you very much.


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 11, 2014)

manowar547 said:


> Can someone still have this file :
> 
> http://www.soapmaker.ca/SMInstaller2.8.exe
> 
> ...


Have you purchased it?  You can get it from their website, I hope you're not asking for it for free.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 11, 2014)

They appear to be asking for a trial version, which I imagine is free anyway.


----------



## AKjulz (Jan 11, 2014)

Any ideas on how to get soapmaker to work on a Mac?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 11, 2014)

Check here --> http://www.soapmaker.ca/faqs.php#d19

If it doesn't work, then you'd have to contact them.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 11, 2014)

Unless they make a mac version then it will be really difficult. You may be able to get some sort of PC emulator software for the mac that will run the PC version for you, but you would probably need someone pretty clued up to make it work for you.


----------



## AKjulz (Jan 11, 2014)

I tried to get boot camp onto my Mac but was unsuccessful. I love soapmaker but my PC is on it's last leg and I wish i could run all my business stuff from my Mac.  Modern technology...it's a love hate relationship

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Lindy (Jan 12, 2014)

They don't have a trial version anymore.  You can get a discount on it if you are a member of the Guild or Canadian Assoc of prof. Soap & Cosmetic crafters.


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 18, 2014)

I've spent most of the day getting all my receipts together and entering data into SM3. I have all my oils in, now onto the fragrances.  Then the colors - and oh boy, have I been buying colors


----------



## lsg (Jan 18, 2014)

Make sure to do a recovery backup on a flash drive.  I lost my data when one of my computers crashed.


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 19, 2014)

I've got Carbonite.  Best back up investment I've ever made.


----------



## AtraGarden (Jan 22, 2014)

Great software!


----------

